# Determining aptitude for sports



## William Byatt (Oct 9, 2013)

As I mentioned in my intro thread, I've got a puppy that I'm interested in training to work. She's a mutt somewhere in the boxer/lab/pit range, we expect her to get around 60-70 pounds. I don't really care what the work is, it's more about exploring myself and spending time doing creative things with my dog. So I'm interested in what kinds of things I should be looking for in my puppy to determine which sport(s) I should invest time and resources. That is, I'm wondering how to at least guess what kinds of things she'll show aptitude for pursuing.

Thanks!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

The first thing I would do is some research on what's available to you that interests you. 

No point in deciding your dog is a perfect candidate for Ring, but the closest club is three hours away and they train on the night you have to work late. I started training in Schutzhund, not because I thought that was the best sport for my dog, but because it was the only one available at the time within driving distance with clubs, trials, and an established community. 

Then go check out the places that offer the training you're interested in. Do you like the people? Do you like the way they train? Are they interested in training with you and your dog? Do they think your dog has potential for that sport? Again, at the club I trained with, we had people come out from time to time. Some joined, some chose not to, some were turned away, usually gently and politely because their dog just wasn't suitable, some tried and then quit after a while... 

The rest is up to you. What do you think your pup would like to do? What does she show aptitude in? Does she have drive?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Look at the mix you have and look into what is done with pure bred dogs of those types.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

there's more things out there than Ring/Protection sports. Agility, fly ball, dock diving, detection work of all kinds, search and rescue, dancing with dogs, Frisbee, OB, and the list goes on. Suggest you see what's going on in your area along all those lines. Go out and see what they do and then see if anything matches with your dog's aptitudes. Enjoy yourself and your dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

play with the dog. build up the drive for toys and objects, would on exposure to environmental things...do some confidence work and positive OB..this will help you in any venue.

you will not really know what the dog will be capable of doing in certain areas until he is much more mature, so have fun for now


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

And sometimes what you want to do (say ring stuff) doesn't match what the dog wants to do at all. Be flexible and be prepared that you might end up doing the unexpected.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Sarah Platts said:


> there's more things out there than Ring/Protection sports. Agility, fly ball, dock diving, detection work of all kinds, search and rescue, dancing with dogs, Frisbee, OB, and the list goes on. Suggest you see what's going on in your area along all those lines. Go out and see what they do and then see if anything matches with your dog's aptitudes. Enjoy yourself and your dog.


It kind of bugs me to see SAR stuff on a list of "things to do with your dog". Perhaps I need to get off my high horse, but there is a long resume I would want to see from the handler before a dog would even be assessed for this kind of work. I would also not suggest it to someone with a rescue looking for "a job for their dog".


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> It kind of bugs me to see SAR stuff on a list of "things to do with your dog". Perhaps I need to get off my high horse, but there is a long resume I would want to see from the handler before a dog would even be assessed for this kind of work. I would also not suggest it to someone with a rescue looking for "a job for their dog".


I think you need to be open to the possibility. Several people, me included, never thought of this avenue until we got a dog and then went looking for a job for the dog. Yes, there is a tremendous wash-out rate for both dogs and people who think this would be neat to do. But then there is a wash-out rate for every field. However you have to start somewhere and when you talk with people about how they got started most of the ones I talk to say they kinda fell into it. They didn't grow up saying "I want to be in search and rescue". You go on a search, you do a demo, and people get interested. They ask questions, they bring out the dog they have (which either or both the dog or handler may not be suitable) and they go from there. Yes, there is a weeding out process. Yes, they have to attain certain skill sets. Yes, a lot of them decide it's not for them. But where do you start?
I am curious what kind of resume do you expect to see from people who have never done this kind of work before? What exactly are you expecting them to bring to the table before you even look at them or their dog for SAR potential?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Sarah Platts said:


> I think you need to be open to the possibility. Several people, me included, never thought of this avenue until we got a dog and then went looking for a job for the dog. Yes, there is a tremendous wash-out rate for both dogs and people who think this would be neat to do. But then there is a wash-out rate for every field. However you have to start somewhere and when you talk with people about how they got started most of the ones I talk to say they kinda fell into it. They didn't grow up saying "I want to be in search and rescue". You go on a search, you do a demo, and people get interested. They ask questions, they bring out the dog they have (which either or both the dog or handler may not be suitable) and they go from there. Yes, there is a weeding out process. Yes, they have to attain certain skill sets. Yes, a lot of them decide it's not for them. But where do you start?
> I am curious what kind of resume do you expect to see from people who have never done this kind of work before? What exactly are you expecting them to bring to the table before you even look at them or their dog for SAR potential?


Upon reflection it is very different what I do and where I live. Perhaps you don't need the same kinds of stuff in the areas you work your dogs so I take back at least some of what I said.

A lot of (but not all of) the handler requirements come from the provincial emergency management program that says what kinds of training different volunteers (without dogs) need to have to be on different kinds of searches.

Before a dog can be assessed in our avalanche dog program in Canada the handlers must:

-Be a member of a mountain search and rescue group (no point in having an avalanched dog if you can't train in, and don't live in and don't respond to mountains with avalanches!)

-hold a basic non dog related provincial ground SAR cert (74 hr course)

-hold an 80 hr first aid certificate recognized in the province (there are a few choices)

-hold a recreational avalanche skills course; average 2 days and $200, it is the prerequisite for the next avalanche course

-hold a Canadian Avalanche Association Level 1 course (entry level professional avalanche certification) at an average course cost of $2000.
http://www.avalanche.ca/caa/training/avalanche-operations/level-1-bc

-Be an advanced backcountry skier with ski touring equipment (ability to travel up hill and down hill on skis in all types of terrain). Ability to travel safely and make safe decisions in the backcountry beyond the CAA level one course. Potential candidates will be tested by an outside group to assess these skills. Done by member of the Association of Canadian Mountain Guides.


Once these handler qualifications are met, we will assess a dog if is between the ages of 6 months and 2 years of age. 

Admittedly the handler entry requirements for wilderness/tracking dogs in the region are simpler. But they still must be in place before a dog is assessed. Dogs must be between 6 months and 2 years of age to be assessed.

-Must be a member of a provincially recognized SAR group (there are no other kinds of SAR groups)
-Must hold the GSAR 74 hr course
-must have a letter of recommendation and support from their local sar group to work a k9

I would say physical fitness is a big one here as most sar teams here operate in the mountains. A number of SAR dog teams seem to fail on handler skills like fitness, compass and gps navigation on a certification search, even if the dog is ok. This is even after they have their GSAR certification. So I can see the handler requirements getting even tougher over the years.

Where I live the courses and training are often partially subsidized by provincial funds. Law enforcement in charge of SAR in the province also provides significant funding in terms of LE instructors and time, and LE does all of the certifications. Having courses open to everyone that just wanted to "try out SAR dog stuff because their dog needed a job" was costing significant time in money and resources for people and dogs that were not the right fit after spending years trying to get them up to standards.

It is much better that people who are interested purchase dogs with SAR in mind after they have the non dog related skills needed for their venue. The success rate is much higher then. We do open our courses for people to audit without a dog so they can see if it is a good fit for them, and if they want to invest the time in the non dog related skills. They also get a chance to see what kind of dogs we are looking for, and that helps them come to their assessments with the best possible chance of success.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, the issues you deal with is different than mine, which is different than other locations around the country. It's something I always try to keep in mind when responding to specific posts. The OP is in Florida if I remember correctly. Not to many avalanches down there. So your skill set requirements are going to be different than someplace that will see zero snowfall. But they have dangers that you will never see up north.

However, most people don't come onto a sar team knowing all those skills you listed unless they are backcountry to begin with or have military training. I'm willing to bet you didn't come onto the scene with that laundry list of skills in place but learned them over time.

Most teams have a probation period where new potential members have to acquire all the GSAR classes, first aid training, etc before they become full members with deployment status. I encourage people who are interested to come out and victim for the dogs so they get a taste of what's involved. That's why I posted for the guy to look at what was available and go out to see what's involved. I really didn't think he was a Dances-With-Dogs kinda guy but you never know. He might be the next Doggie Fred Astaire.

Lots of people never come back that's true but there are those rare ones that get the taste - like it - and then spend the time and money getting themselves properly outfitted. 

That's why I also did a second post that what YOU (meaning the OP) wants to do may not be what the DOG is capable of doing and that you may end up in a field you didn't expect to be in.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> play with the dog. build up the drive for toys and objects, would on exposure to environmental things...do some confidence work and positive OB..this will help you in any venue.
> 
> you will not really know what the dog will be capable of doing in certain areas until he is much more mature, so have fun for now


Sorry to the op for hijacking! I am ready to get back on track.

I really like Joby's advice. Same for the people who said check out what is available in your area. Visit the venues without your dog and see if you like the training and think it is something you and the dog might like.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

To the OP: I have pit bulls and I do many things with them. I have found that it is hard to really make a good guess about specific aptitiude or lack thereof until I try things. That can be just me messing around with basic obedience, but when I was new, it often meant going to a class, open house or weekend workshop or seminar where I could just give a dog a go at something. Some areas will have trends, like agility and rally is popular right now so there are a lot of places to train and people to train with. On the other hand, if you try something less popular (like competition obedience, tracking, etc.) you might find someone who is thrilled to have even one person willing to come out and keep the sport alive, you might get a lot more one-on-one mentorship which is invaluable. Some things may be harder to find but if you see something like weight pull, ask a competitor where they train and they can help you find resources. United Kennel Club (UKC) has a calendar of events that is easy to access and you can see a lot of different events in your area if you want to start getting connected. Once you are doing something you will get invites to try other stuff unless you are a real jerk. 

I am assuming your dog is sound and confident, but even if he has issues there are sports that work wit that also. 

One last thing: you never know what you will end up loving yourself!  Each sport seems to have a certain feel to it, certain types of people drawn to it and you will find what fits.

Have fun, sounds like a fun mix of a dog!


----------

